# Old Craftsman C944 52750 parts



## Shelmac (Nov 17, 2014)

Just bought this machine and in the ad it stated that the machine "chews" belts. We thought it was a simple fix and decided to risk the $50. Went to pick it up and had them start it. Started first pull and ran like a charm. The gentleman told us that he replaced a belt and didn't get the right size. Being a true *******, he jimmy-ed it so it would work. So it doesn't chew the belts as his wife put in the ad. Even better, right? My problem is that I can't find any manuals or info anywhere that tells me what the proper belt part number is or even what size it is. Can anyone help?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Shelmac 

Might help if you posted up a picture of the machine. Does it say made in Canada by that model number ??


----------



## Shelmac (Nov 17, 2014)

This is the picture that accompanied the ad. I could get different angles tomorrow if you need to see something in particular. 
I'm fairly certain (without looking) that it was made in Canada. I have read on different sites that I was most likely manufactured by Noma Canadiana, but was unable to find any information on their site.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

That's a good looking older blower with a much newer engine. The engine alone should be worth your $50


----------



## Shelmac (Nov 17, 2014)

That was kinda our thoughts too! lol It would be even nicer if we could find the parts to make it run properly.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, parts.sears.ca, isn't as friendly, as it is down here. Down here, we can look up exploded diagrams and parts lists and numbers. 

Hopefully someone from your neck of the woods will be able to chime in to give you a link to find the info for your machine. And I looked through parts tree, and did not come up with anything for murray or MTD, two known manufactures of craftsman. So I referenced the 944 portion of your model number and it came back to a Husqvarna....?

Here's the link:

Craftsman OEM List | VintageMachinery.org

But there was nothing on parts tree, that was helpful.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Forgive me, but that is a replacement engine. You may want to make sure that the pulley's are aligned. That could explain why it is eating them. 

And my first impression, is that it resembles an Ariens.


----------



## Shelmac (Nov 17, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Well, parts.sears.ca


I found that out quickly. It's like my machine is the red headed step child that they want to forget! Can't even find a mention on their site. lol

I will just keep hanging around until something shows up. lol


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The original belt might not even fit now that he changed the engine. Some engines use different heights on the crankshaft so the engine pulley could be sitting an inch higher or lower than it originally did. He could have changed the pulley size as well. So getting the original belt might be of no use to you. Just get one that fits and works and take note of its size.


----------



## Shelmac (Nov 17, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Forgive me, but that is a replacement engine. You may want to make sure that the pulley's are aligned. That could explain why it is eating them. QUOTE]
> 
> I will take a closer look at the engine tomorrow.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Shelmac. As a last resort, this may help you find a belt.

V-Belt Length Calculator


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might want to check the area where the auger housing mounts to the transmission body to see if any of the mounts are cracked and flexing. If so, just needs a little weld.

I was thinking it kind of looked like a Murray from the way the control panel wraps over the handle bars but my "cheat sheet" says 944 is Husqvarna  
944 being the first three in the model number.
I posted the photo of yours on the Husqvarna forum just to see if anyone might be able to ID it.
From who made it for sears:

934 hitachi 
937 air cap ind 
937 sunbeam 
944 husqvarna 
950 laser


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You might want to check the area where the auger housing mounts to the transmission body to see if any of the mounts are cracked and flexing. If so, just needs a little weld.
> 
> I was thinking it kind of looked like a Murray from the way the control panel wraps over the handle bars but my "cheat sheet" says 944 is Husqvarna
> 944 being the first three in the model number.
> ...


Honestly, that was my first guess as well, but it did not pan out, and then I went one step further and found similar results. 

Could this be an original Husqvarna? The bucket screams Ariens with the teardrop shape....

Shelmac, another thing to look at, are the bolts mounting the bucket to the tractor tight. They could cause a misalignment.


----------



## Shelmac (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks! You have given me lots to work with!

As soon as I am done work today I will go look all this over.

The hubby will be pleased if it is a Husqvarna. He's was woods worker and his whole family only ran Husqys. lol


----------



## Shelmac (Nov 17, 2014)

Problem partially solved. The motor is indeed a replacement. It is a Briggs & Stratton 9.5 hp engine. 

We also discovered that there is some movement around different bolts. So we will try to tighten that up and see what happens.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Make sure that the pulley's are aligned before tightening everything down. And a drop of "blue" thread locker would be a little bit of additional insurance to prevent this happening in the future.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Shelmac said:


> db9938 said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me, but that is a replacement engine. You may want to make sure that the pulley's are aligned. That could explain why it is eating them. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

Any luck finding the old parts I'm having the same issue .


----------

